# question about shooting over water



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

Unless that particular pond has some gravitational anomaly, the arrow should not be affected by affected by the water at all. That only leaves yardage estimation. This is particularly difficult to do over water, as many of us mere mortal archers, use the ground to judge distance. Over water it is very, very difficult to accurately judge the water, as there is no fixed reference point, and thus you end up either short or long. The only real cure for that is avoid ground judging, and go by the size of the target. That is only possible if you have access to most of the targets used by your club/organization, and you are willing to practice, practice, practice.

CG


----------



## NGsportsman (May 27, 2008)

I doubt 35yd was enough to see any physical effects in the flight of the arrow. As mentioned above, it was more likely just tricky range estimation.

However, when shooting rifles long distance over water, there is a definite effect. The air over a body of water is typically cooler than air over land, cooler air is denser. Bullets/arrows have to push harder to fly through denser air... thus affecting impact.


----------



## owl (May 28, 2004)

We have put money dot targets at 105 yards over water, and not noticed any difference in arrow flight. Of course, there is nothing to block wind, so there does seem to be more drift than a similar distance where the wind is blocked by terrain and trees.


----------



## bowhuntr311 (May 20, 2009)

Last year I went to a shoot and it was down thru the woods. They found about a 20yard by 30yard oval puddle. They placed an elk on the other side. It was 37-39 yard target everybody in my group figured 30yards until the first guy shot and hit low. Then someone shot it for 35 and was alot closer. We had bright sun and a full canope above us so it was really tricky. Same shoot had an elk target at 40yards across a pond, every person in my group shot low again.


----------

